# The Parrot



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A young man named John received a parrot as a gift. The parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary. Every word out of the bird's mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity. John tried and tried to change the bird's attitude by consistently saying only polite words, playing soft music and anything else he could think of to "clean up" the bird's vocabulary.

Finally, John was fed up and he yelled at the parrot. The parrot yelled back. John shook the parrot and the parrot got angrier and even ruder. John, in desperation, threw up his hands, grabbed the bird and put him in the freezer. For a few minutes the parrot squawked and kicked and screamed. Then suddenly there was total quiet. Not a peep was heard for over a minute. Fearing that he'd hurt the parrot, John quickly opened the door to the freezer.

The parrot calmly stepped out onto John's outstretched arms and said "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and inappropriate actions. I'm sincerely remorseful for my transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude behavior."

John was stunned at the change in the bird's attitude. As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird continued, "By the way, may I ask what the turkey did?"

:lol: HAPPY THANKSGIVING! :lol:


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

I know pulling old jokes forward is a terrible sin but in the spirit of the season i thought it fitting to pull this one forward. Enjoy lol.


----------

